

Open-source silver lining in Microsoft's wedding vow to Yahoo? - iamelgringo
http://blogs.cnet.com/8301-13505_1-9862772-16.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
Hexstream
"I suspect that it would give Microsoft a convenient excuse to reverse course
on its open-source antipathy and _embrace_ it"

We all know what the 2 other E's are...

------
chaostheory
in my opinion - if Yahoo accepts; all of the open source projects under its
under wing are in danger; I'm already thinking of how to get out of yui...

~~~
bayareaguy
I hope Pig ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=108224> ) escapes too. It
looks very promising.

